# 14' Freedom Hawk Kayak



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

No connection to poster but here is a great deal on a Freedom Hawk kayak on Columbus craigslist for $695
http://columbus.craigslist.org/boa/1794574046.html


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Now that is a steal......


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Now that is a steal......


Yes it is, so long as it doesn't have a hole in it.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's another good one - http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/1795339294.html


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Here's another good one - http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/1795339294.html


Sweet! I called and I guess it was gone by 4:30pm today.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about picking it up as a backup as well, but no email response.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe we should have a "look at this deal" thread to help those looking, find.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Most Yaks I have seen on Craigs list are gone with in hours. I tried there before my wife bought mine. And Yes I sit behind a computer bored all day at work.....lol


----------

